
DON’T BEAT YOURSELF UP FOR Not BEING ABLE TO CODE - sarthakgh
https://medium.com/@sarharibhakti/don-t-listen-to-those-who-think-coding-is-the-only-way-to-go-f9a381d4f5a0#.3feoy93t2
======
robodale
I'd go further - beat yourself up for being ABLE to code. Unless you are a
master at the craft, then focus on the parts of the business you provide the
most value. Hire the rest - including the software devs.

~~~
bdcravens
It's probably easier to raise money than to learn to write quality software.

